# Top Ten lists



## bentwoody66 (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know, this has probably been done before. I'm kinda a "newbie" to collecting bikes but I'm curious. I would like to see everyones personal favorites/want when it comes to collectible bicycles. If everyone else is like me their personal favorites change. I'll start with mine. 1. '39-'41 Mercury, 2. Elgin Bluebird, 3. Elgin Robin, 4. Elgin Blackhawk, 5. Huffman Twinflex 6. '39 Shelby Flyer, 7. Any Dayton, 8. Elgin Twinbar, 9. Colson Flyer, 10. Evinrude(yea right).


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 21, 2008)

*Great thread*

I don't really consider myself a collector.. My most expensive bike may be worth $600 tops.. I just love bicycles, Super Deluxes especially. (I have 6 now) and this thread seemed to put me to thought ...so here goes.

1. My Blue 1948 Monark Super Deluxe (Thanks Bernard) 2. An all original (like new) 1948 or 49 Monark Super Deluxe in Red or Brown. 3. An all Chrome 50's Firestone Super Cruiser. 4. 50's Mint Green Monark Super Deluxe. 5.Early 40's Monark Silver King Hex bar...(Like Bernard's).. 6. 39 Shelby Air Flo  7. Columbia 5 star superb fully loaded in Dark Blue. 8. An Elgin Blu Bird  9. 50's CWC Roadmaster Luxury Liner in Teal n Chrome. 10. An Old Colson Bull Nose  (like Josh's)


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 21, 2008)

1. Huffman twinflex 2. colson double torsion 3. Pre-war shelby airflow 4. Shelby 52 Airflow 5. Pre-war Schwinn canti autocycle 6. Colson Clipper 7. Post-war Schwinn straightbar 8. 50's Monark Super Deluxe 9. Elgin Bluebird 10. Pre-war Mead Ranger


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2008)

ok, the order isn't always the same but the bikes are pretty settled. here goes:
1) 1940 Dayton Mainliner (ALWAYS MY FIRST PICK)
2) 1937 Dayton SuperStreamliner (I have a 1937 Firestone)
3) Elgin Robin
4) 1936 Hawthorne Zep (if I can find one big enough)
5) 1937 Roadmaster Supreme
6) Murray Fleetline
7) 1939 Mercury worlds fair bike (I think that's what it's called)
8) 1940 Twin-Flex (I have a 1939 and would rather have a 1940)
9) 1950's Dayton or Huffman Dial-Your-Ride
10) 1900-1910 Rambler


some also rans: 
1936 Indian
1936 Dayton SafetyStreamliner
1937 tankless Huffman Streamliner
1941 Dayton Mainliner (this goes in first place if I can't find a 1940)
Scott


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 22, 2008)

Tough to narrow it down to ten.  Well, here are my ten, at least as of today anyways, lol.

1. Monark built Spiegal Comet twin suspension 5-bar, arguably as rare as the Dayton Death bike.  The closest I have ever some to seeing one is a guy had the rear suspension piece at a swap a few years ago.  He didn;t know what it was until myself and a friend pointed it out to him.
http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/202.htm
2. Alexander Rocket.
3. Shelby West Wind 1938 http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/1291.htm
4. Hawthorne Zep 5 bar 1939 
5. Rollfast aluminum year unknown.  At least one prototype was built, according to my interview with former H.P. Snyder President Bill Snyder.
6. Rollfast, V200 Custom Built. 1936
7. Roadmaster Supreme 1937
8. Roadmaster Chrome Master 1939.  The entire bike was chrome.  Featured the tank with removable side panel.
9. Roadmaster Supreme 4 gill 1937 http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/1962.htm
10. Dayton Safety Streamline 1936. http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle37.htm


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 22, 2008)

My tastes change year by year  but heres my list for today...

1. 1930's Schwinn aerocycle
2. 1940 Dayton Mainliner
3. 1939 Manton & Smith Golden Zephyer (the original one in the New Breman,Oh bicycle museum)hahaha
4. 1938 Twin Flex
5. Elgin Blackhawk
6. 1930's Shelby Flyer
7. Late model Colson tandem steer from the rear
8. Teens Indian
9. 1933 Mead Ranger
10. Pre War Cycle Truck


----------



## JO BO (Feb 22, 2008)

1. Teens Merkel
   2. 1918 Harley Davidson w/tank
   3. teens Indian w/tank
   4. early.1900-1909 Indian
   5.1900-1911 Pierce
   6. early Pope shaft drive
   7. Early Columbia shaft drive
   8. 1934 Schwinn B-10E
   9. Evinrude
   10. Iver Johnson Mobycycle

  I hereby open an invitation to all who may have one of these to contact me with specifics. Thanks JO BO       PS. Donations are accepted as well LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 29, 2010)

just thought it would be fun to revive this one


----------



## sam (Jun 29, 2010)

My dream list would be close to those already listed.But a bit closer to reality---Bicycles I'm happy to own,top of the list is a bicycle I got site unseen basket case off this site.
A very rare English Light/weight,J.Fothergill.I've seen very few of them---an ebay seller and restorior in England turned down $800 for a frame&fork.
Second is a M&L racing frame  BMX from 1976---paid $7.50 at G.W.---only seen one other Again on this site.
And I can't beleave you guys let that New World on ebay go for $29.The prewar messinger seat,or the Schwinn large flange internal freewheel hub,or the Schwinn scribed brake levers (two of them) was worth big bucks!!!TWO schwinn scrip levers for your cycleplane for $29 bucks----GEEEE


----------



## OldRider (Jun 29, 2010)

Balloon cruisers are scarcer then hens teeth in these parts. I'm nearly 47 now and last year I saw my first ever balloon bike, A Huffy Dial A Ride. So just from ogling the pictures of your beautiful bikes I'd have to say I'm a pre war Monark man, they had some stunning color combinations. I'm also partial to the Columbia model that has the dashboard speedo and clock. What the heck........they're all good!!


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 29, 2010)

Seems odd to me that one of the most beloved bikes of all time, the Schwinn Black Phantom, has not made anyones top 10 list.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Jun 29, 2010)

personal faves:
1.1935 schwinn cycleplane
2.1936 elgin robin
3.1936 dayton safety streamliner
4.1936 shelby airflow
5.1936/37 elgin skylark
6.1938 shelby no-nose
7.1937 firestone superstreamliner
8.1938 schwinn super deluxe cantiliever autocycle
9.1940/41 schwinn lbb1-e
10.1939-'44 schwinn cycletruck  gotta have something to haul parts in. kk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 29, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> Seems odd to me that one of the most beloved bikes of all time, the Schwinn Black Phantom, has not made anyones top 10 list.



 they're also one of the most common, they made something like 900,000 of them.most collectors are snobby and want something more rare.




			
				35cycleplane said:
			
		

> personal faves:
> 1.1935 schwinn cycleplane
> 2.1936 elgin robin
> 3.1936 dayton safety streamliner
> ...



Keith are you ever going on any of the rides down here? we miss you!​


----------



## mruiz (Jun 30, 2010)

1. 1936  Schwinn Aerocycle
2. 1940 Autocycle
3. 1956 Phantom ( Blue) ?
4. Color Flow
5. Cycle truck used during the War with black out hubs
6.  1943 Folding Columbia WWII ! Air born Yeah!
7. 1954 Jaguar 3 speed
8. Twin Bar
9. Excelsior with all the bell and wisells
10. Chrome Paramount


----------



## publius (Oct 11, 2011)

*Tops and Ultimates....*

1. Merkel motorbike 2 speed 2. Elgin Robin or Bluebird 3. Fully equipped teens Excelsior motorbike ie Corbin kick back 2 speed.  4 Girls Hawthorne or Silverking in aluminum 1935 or later. 5. Some fancy Colson. 6. Mercury single pod 1937 7. Mercury tank bike ca 1950 mint condition. 8. Maybe a truss frame Pope 2 speed, but I'm running out of ideas!! Enough for now. Thanks and good luck, Paul V California


----------

